# What to do with the un Unresolvable Links by libchk?



## piggy (May 28, 2010)

Hello,


I looking into my system to try to resolve the vmware-user problem I reported (with any luck, maybe u guys do not run vmware-user or it is fine for u and a problem just for me) in another message and so I ran a libchk on my system AFTER the big upgrade of all packages done in the last few days, the one involving a lot of changing in the ports tree.

As I said, my system run fine (but vmware-user) then I wanted to run a libchk on my system.

The command showed a really big lot of unreferenced library (maybe left overs of old port tree apps?) in any location.

What should I do with this apparently leftovers files? Should I delete them? How to securely remove them with no risk they can be usefull for something and to broke my system?


Thankx


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2010)

Not enough information. Please post examples of those libs (and their location).


----------



## piggy (May 28, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Not enough information. Please post examples of those libs (and their location).



Hello and thankx for your reply.

Here the PARTIAL output of libchk on my system:


```
Will look into:
	/bin
	/lib
	/sbin
	/usr/bin
	/usr/games
	/usr/lib
	/usr/libexec
	/usr/local/bin
	/usr/local/kde4/lib
	/usr/local/lib
	/usr/local/libexec
	/usr/local/sbin
	/usr/sbin

Unreferenced library: /usr/lib/libform.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/lib/libformw.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/lib/libgpib.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/lib/libgssapi_ntlm.so.10
Unreferenced library: /usr/lib/libgssapi_spnego.so.10
Unreferenced library: /usr/lib/liblwres.so.50
Unreferenced library: /usr/lib/libmenu.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/lib/libmenuw.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/lib/libmilter.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/lib/libobjc.so.4
Unreferenced library: /usr/lib/libpanelw.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/lib/librpcsec_gss.so.1
Unreferenced library: /usr/lib/libthread_db.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libSatLib.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libakonadi-kcal_next.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libakonadi-xml.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libakonadi_next.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libakonadiprivate.so.1
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libantlr.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libcompoundviewer.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libgpgme++.so.2
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libiris_ksirk.so.2
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkdeeduui.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkdepim-copy.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkdewebkit.so.7
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkggzgames.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkipi.so.7
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkiten.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkmahjongglib.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkolfprivate.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkolourpaint_lgpl.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkommanderwidgets.so.4
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkscreensaver.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkunittest.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libmaildir.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libmbox.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libmessageviewer.so.0
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libalias.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libalias.so.6
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libarchive.so.2
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libarchive.so.4
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libatm.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libavl.so.1
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libbegemot.so.2
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libbegemot.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libbluetooth.so.2
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libbluetooth.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libbsm.so.1
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libbsm.so.2
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libbsnmp.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libbsnmp.so.4
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libc_r.so.6
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libcalendar.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libcalendar.so.4
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libcam.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libcam.so.4
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libctf.so.1
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libdevstat.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libdevstat.so.6
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libdialog.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libdialog.so.6
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libdtrace.so.1
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libdwarf.so.1
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libedit.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libedit.so.6
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libfetch.so.4
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libfetch.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libform.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libform.so.4
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libformw.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libformw.so.4
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libftpio.so.6
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libftpio.so.7
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libg2c.so.2
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libgnuregex.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libgnuregex.so.4
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libgpib.so.1
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libgpib.so.2
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libgssapi_krb5.so.9
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libhdb.so.8
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libhdb.so.9
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libhistory.so.6
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libhistory.so.7
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libipsec.so.2
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libipsec.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libipx.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libkadm5clnt.so.8
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libkadm5clnt.so.9
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libkadm5srv.so.8
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libkadm5srv.so.9
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libkafs5.so.8
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libkafs5.so.9
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libkiconv.so.2
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libkse.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/liblwres.so.30
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libmagic.so.2
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libmagic.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libmenu.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libmenu.so.4
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libmenuw.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libmenuw.so.4
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libmilter.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libmilter.so.4
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libmp.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libmp.so.6
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libncp.so.2
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libncp.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libngatm.so.2
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libngatm.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libpmc.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libpmc.so.4
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libproc.so.1
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libpthread.so.2
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libreadline.so.6
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libreadline.so.7
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/librpcsvc.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/librpcsvc.so.4
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libsdp.so.2
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libvgl.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libwrap.so.4
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libwrap.so.5
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libzfs.so.1
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/libzpool.so.1
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libapr-1.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libbaconvideowidget.so.0
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libbrasero-media.so.1
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libclutter-gtk-0.8.so.0
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libempathy-gtk.so.19
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libgnome-desktop-2.so.11
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libgnomekbdui.so.3
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libgstsignalprocessor.so.0
Unreferenced library: /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libhald_freebsd_probe.so.0
```

All those on /usr/local/lib (this just some of those unresolved links) are really strange to me: all those packages works well, so I don't know why they are called unresolved.

I also do have more specific stuff:


```
Unresolvable link(s) found in: /usr/local/bin/nmblookup.old
	libtdb.so.1
Unresolvable link(s) found in: /usr/local/bin/xgnokii
	libical.so.43
Unresolvable link(s) found in: /usr/local/bin/gnokii
	libical.so.43
Unresolvable link(s) found in: /usr/local/bin/xine-list-1.1
	../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so
Unresolvable link(s) found in: /usr/local/bin/exchange2mbox
	libndr.so.0
	libsamba-hostconfig.so.0
	libldb.so.0
	libdcerpc.so.0
Unresolvable link(s) found in: /usr/local/bin/locale_codepage
	libndr.so.0
	libsamba-hostconfig.so.0
	libldb.so.0
	libdcerpc.so.0
Unresolvable link(s) found in: /usr/local/bin/schemaIDGUID
	libndr.so.0
	libsamba-hostconfig.so.0
	libldb.so.0
	libdcerpc.so.0
Unresolvable link(s) found in: /usr/local/bin/mapiprofile
	libndr.so.0
	libsamba-hostconfig.so.0
	libldb.so.0
	libdcerpc.so.0
```

And more.

No problems in any libexec directory (I think this is important).

I do also have lotsa unresolved related with vmware-tools (maybe related with vmware-user fail, see my other post?). I tryed all my apps (KDE, Gnome, Xfce and lotsa utilities) and they work fine. System services (samba, sshd, jails, network, etc) works fine too! No errors in Dmesg and in the "tail -f /var/log/messages" output.

Can I delete those files? How to test if they are useless to my system?

How to troubleshoot the real problem in my system, vmware-user segmentation fault (error 11)?


----------



## piggy (Jun 2, 2010)

SirDice can't un comment on this?


----------

